# Male gsd who burps loud in my face



## jackinstuff69

I find this so odd.my male gsd who is almost 2 finds he has to walk up to me and burp in my face then walk away

i have had a few dogs in my past none were gsd and never ever heard a dog burp 

now mine does it loudly...he sits and stairs at me like he is now like i should know what he wants thru mind reading this has been going on all his life with me

drives me crazy..the burping is so loud.hes not ill or have tummy problems he just does it then walks away

i have figured out over time he loves to argue with me(barking non stop) just to rile me up when he knows im getting mad he will walk away

starting to remind me of an ex boyfriend who had bad manors

does anyones dog do these things or is he an odd ball

just when i think i know my dog (gunther) he changes up a bit to confuse me then he starts the stairing and burping bit again


----------



## TitonsDad

Sounds like someone has the power structure out of whack... I'll let someone else chime in...


----------



## blehmannwa

He probably did it once or twice accidentally and found your response rewarding. I think that it's funny.


----------



## koda girl

My female usually burps once after each meal, usually within 10 or 20 minutes of eating. She doesn't do it in my face but she does it and it is loud. We usually say "excuse me" for her.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

koda girl said:


> My female usually burps once after each meal, usually within 10 or 20 minutes of eating. She doesn't do it in my face but she does it and it is loud. We usually say "excuse me" for her.


Nero will come and sit next to his master as if he wants to be let out in the garden or something. Ha ha ha then he will let out a big burp, and then go and lie down Lol..... We also say pardon on Nero's behalf....


----------



## krystyne73

Meika does that to me, but then again, she is always near me so the burping is something she does accidentally. She usually runs off in shame if I say something about it hahaha


----------



## ponyfarm

NOt to make anyone paranoid, but Tim burps too and my vet has him on pepcid. We are also going to slowly try to get him on a food that he doesnt burp on.

My vet does not like the idea of gas in his belly...thinking about bloat.


----------



## fuzzybunny

The next time he does this, you should burp back in his face and see what his reaction is


----------



## Veronica1

ponyfarm said:


> NOt to make anyone paranoid, but Tim burps too and my vet has him on pepcid. We are also going to slowly try to get him on a food that he doesnt burp on.
> 
> My vet does not like the idea of gas in his belly...thinking about bloat.


 
Panzer burps several times a day - doesn't matter if he's just eaten or not. I always figured it's better to get that out than hold it in, so I'm surprised the vet would be concerned about it. I guess I'll have to ask my vet too.

By the way, I think Tim is a great name for a dog!


----------



## August's Mom

Our GSD female does it right after she eats. She seeks out my teenage daughter, burps then seems to let off an exhale puff to push it forward. Then the dog walks off. This if better than our lab who pushes it day and night at the worst times out the other end. I'll take the burps any day!


----------



## Magwart

This isn't about power or pack order. The dog is simply burping because it needs to burp. It's likely relaxing (and thus letting the air out) when you are close. If you are patting the sides, you might even be helping it.

If a dog is burping regularly, it's likely swallowing air by eating too fast. If it were my dog, I'd start thinking about why there's so much air in the tummy. A slow-feed bowl and some digestive enzymes might cut the burping way down.

I've also read somewhere about a theory that burping a lot may mean a higher risk of eventual bloat. I don't know if the theory is true or not, but I'd be cautious about monitoring a dog that burps a lot.


----------



## car2ner

My dog burps on occasion but never like it is an event. He does sometimes stare at me as if to imply "Any intelligent being would be thinking this". My little dog used to stare at me way more often than my GSD, as if she was just patiently waiting for me to act on whatever had just crossed her mind. 

My dog used to argue bark with my hubby but not nearly as much as he used to. He is learning that arguing won't get him his way. That being said, play time can be quite noisy!

http://www.gocomics.com/garfield/2015/04/03


----------



## pyratemom

Raina burps occasionally. I know several dogs that burp. As long as it isn't all the time there is usually no medical problem but if they burp all the time then I'd get it checked out, may be from eating too fast.


----------



## master_blaster

My pup burps after eating too, and sometimes after chugging water, and we think it's hilarious :laugh: We can't believe how loud they are! I say "that's my boy!!"


----------



## Cheyanna

Gilda burped in my face once and only once. Fiona burps all the time. I doubt it is intentional. At least he doesn't fart in your face.


----------

